# Chit work ll



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Pop corn removal ....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

A turn over. That should have been turned over to the Fire department.:whistling2:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

A gun safe?:confused1: Open that puppy up.
Their house is empty but they left the guns? It must be empty.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

I had one of those. 
Extreme Home Makeover- Jerry Springer Edition (Part 1) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hy-1O0SWw4E


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

Extreme Home Makeover- Jerry Springer Edition (Part 2)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6QMpRq0za4


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> A gun safe?:confused1: Open that puppy up.
> Their house is empty but they left the guns? It must be empty.



It's probably holding the guy that did that texture job.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Extreme Home Makeover- Jerry Springer Edition (Part 2)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6QMpRq0za4


Nice job Mixalot !
Do they wait for the new renter or owner to give it some colour ?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> A gun safe?:confused1: Open that puppy up.
> Their house is empty but they left the guns? It must be empty.


I ain't messing with some good ole boy's gun safe!:whistling2:

They had the safe sitting on a rug.. I slid it over 2' my last trip..inch:inch:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> It's probably holding the guy that did that texture job.


LOL!! The popcorn removal and turnover were two different jobs/repairs.
But, oh yeah!!! That stipple was somekinda ugly!:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Sir Mixalot said:


> I had one of those.
> Extreme Home Makeover- Jerry Springer Edition (Part 1)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hy-1O0SWw4E


I LIKED THE CHICKEN WIRE!!!!!!:furious:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

mudslingr said:


> Nice job Mixalot !
> Do they wait for the new renter or owner to give it some colour ?


Since it's a rental, they keep it white for easy touch ups. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

moore said:


> I LIKED THE CHICKEN WIRE!!!!!!:furious:


It went well with the Rooster Wallpaper. :laughing:


----------

